# Nikon d3100 won't start



## Sophia0102 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, I purchased a Nikon d3100 in December 2010 and it's been great taking pictures with it.  I arrived in Barbados on Friday and my camera won't work, it's not even starting.  The battery was still mostly charged from when I used it last weekend. I did try and charge the battery and when it's complete the charge signals that it's complete.  However, after putting the battery in the camera and trying to see if it'll start (but it doesn't), when I put it back on the charge, it appears to need more charging.  Hoping someone out there can help me.  It's hard being on vacation and not being able to capture the moments with my camera.  

Kind regards,
Sophia


----------



## NikonME (Jul 31, 2011)

On the D3100, I believe there is a reset button under the panel on the side of the camera, just below the usb port.

Did you try that?


----------



## NikonME (Jul 31, 2011)

Found an image..


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2011)

It sounds like your battery is no longer good and needs to be replaced.

It's a good i dea to always have a spare readily available.


----------

